# GT Chucker Vs. Jamis Komodo



## maxxdout (May 24, 2011)

Looking to get a bike for some small dirt jumping and trail riding and I've been looking at the 09 GT Chucker and the 08 Jamis Komodo 1.0. The GT is $400 and the Jamis is $350. The only difference I can see is that the GT has hydraulic disk brakes, everything else is mostly the same.

So yea, which bike do you think is better and why? Are the hydraulic brakes worth the extra $50?


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

i would say the GT, has horizontal drop outs, better options if you want to switch to single speed down the road


----------



## maxxdout (May 24, 2011)

I was actually thinking of (maybe) eventually converting to single speed for next racing season just to give the cruiser class a try (they put mtb's in with 24"ers).

But yea I think I'll go with the GT, just waiting for StealPal to release my damn funds...


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

you can either way on both frames, just easier with horizontal, no need for a tensioner


----------

